# New shop fixtures / jigs



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

So I just applied some shellac to a toy box I'm building for my grandsons first birthday (July - so I'm late again), waiting for it to dry and remembered Woodnthings asked for a pic of my TS Outfeed table - where I had the router bit slip out of the collet and screw up the miter slot. Anyway, while shooting that photo, I figured I'd also shoot some of my newer shop jigs / fixtures. 
Here they are: 
TS Outfeed Table - a cabinet my wife had at her beauty salon that was going to be thrown out, I claimed it and recycled it for the base of my outfeed table. Even with the screwed up miter slot, this is a very welcome addition.






















Lathe chisel sharpening jig, found design on the net:








to be continued . . .


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you post the link for the lathe chisel jig plans?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Never got around to posting on your little "getoff" on mitre slot.........there may be an aluminum extrusion with an I.D. to match your M. gauge's bar.

In general,outfeed/infeed support is well worth th effort of construction,yours looks great.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great use of a freebee. The miter slot doesn't look that bad. One side is OK. Maybe just a little fill and dressing.












 











.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

*Sharpening Jig*



MGP Roofing said:


> Can you post the link for the lathe chisel jig plans?


http://aroundthewoods.com/sharpening01.html 

There's like 5 or 6 pages, a small, kind of hard to see "next" towards the bottom takes you to the next page. 
I used this as a "guideline", it's quite simple to make out of scraps. I modified it by using wood glue and pin nails, 5-star knob instead of eye bolt, miters, etc. 

Post pics when you get done.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Miter slot repair*

Hey Dale, how about gluing up 2 small pieces of the walnut and Pine?
about 3/16" thick and as long as the slot and as wide and just chisel out the bad area, flush to the walls of the slot and glue in the repair piece a little high, and sand it all flush. Being "anal" I would like it to look as original as I can make it rather that a "repair: myself. I'll bet that makes the saw a whole lot better and easier to use! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I would have no problem, filling that divot with sawdust! No one would ever see it!
I wouldn't put in miter track. Then the table would have to be dead on, or the miter gauge might bind. The slot on the extension table, is for clearance, not to guide the miter bar.


----------



## J R in MO (Feb 2, 2010)

Bondo :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice upgrades. I don't know how I ever lived without a dedicated outfeed table. I need to build one of those sharpening jigs too, looks great.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I saw some plans or a tip for that sharpening jig and thought "man that looks pretty slick" Do you like how it works? It's amazing how easy some of these jigs make life.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Firewalker said:


> I saw some plans or a tip for that sharpening jig and thought "man that looks pretty slick" Do you like how it works? It's amazing how easy some of these jigs make life.


Yes the jig works quite well. :yes: It takes a very light touch for sharpening. I made it out of scraps, glued and screwed. I made some minor modifications to it. 
What I don't like about it is when you pull the arm out and set your chisel handle in it, there is some flex in the arm, so if you're not careful, your grinding angle will be off. 
My shop is out of commission right now, but once I'm going again, I plan to beef it up, maybe with a piece of aluminum screwed to the side(s). 

Here is the link to the site: 
http://aroundthewoods.com/sharpening01.html


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice outfeed table ledhead! Don't feel too had about the miter slot.

I totally @#$&ed the side of a display cabinet I was building because I forgot to tighten the fence on my router table before cutting a rabbet.

@&%$#!!!!!!!!!

Deep breaths. Deeeeeeep breaths!!

Jeff


----------

